# Quick action saved Zoey's life today



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

I am a wreck, but so thankful that Zoey appears to be okay. I was at work and Kim who helps me around the house was working today. She took the dogs out in the backyard for a potty break. A few minutes after they came back in, Kim saw Zoey chewing on something and heard a loud crack. She thought that Zoey just had a flossie, but went over to investigate and saw that she had a large nut like thing in her mouth. She got what she could out of her mouth. A minute later, Zoey started foaming at the mouth. She immediately scooped her up and took her to our vet, about 5 minutes away. Zoey starting throwing up violently in the car. Kim took pieces of the nut too and when she got there, the vet recognized it as a nut from the sago palm. The vet was very, very concerned because nut is extremely toxic, particularly to small dogs. They got some charcoal down her and started an IV. Thank God that Kim acted so quickly. 

I just brought Zoey home. Her liver enzymes are elevated so she has to take Denamarin for the next two weeks to support her liver function, but I think she is going to be okay. 

Zoey is looking pretty pitiful tonight. Riley brought over his favorite toy, bikini chicken girl in an effort to get her to play with him. He is worried about his buddy. 

The sago palm is an extremely common plant across the southern and western states. Please beware if you have these palms in your yard.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow, oh my gosh!! I am SO thankful that your freind acted so quickly and that your vet was so close by!! Sweet Riley... LOVE bikini chicken girl! LOL so sweet he is taking care of his sister the best way he can!
Please keep up update on how Zoey does overnight and tomorrow!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I know that terror. I'm so glad she's okay. Keeping our little ones away from danger can sometimes be daunting. You're so lucky Kim thought fast. Keeping a prayer for her that her recovery is quick and uncomplicated . . . and sending a hug your way.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

What a scare! Glad she's ok!


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

How scary, glad Zoey is o.k. Think I'd be digging that palm up and donating it to someone.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohh my... what a bad experience. Hope she is OK today. She is so pretty !


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh my gosh ....how frightening for everyone!!! Glad your baby will be ok.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Glad she is OK !


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

What a scare!!!! So happy your friend noticed and got your pup to the vet.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

How scary! I'm glad your friend reacted so quickly-that's someone you can trust with your dogs.

I hope Zoey is better today and good boy Riley!

Hugs to you all


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I know there are so many plants we should not have around the dogs...some are listed on a thread here on the forum. I no longer even consider peace lilies...and would love to see plantings for a pet safe yard...I am sure it is out there...
I am so happy Zoey is okay...but she went through a rough experience at the vets and I am sure she will take a few days to regroup...Hugs to her..


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I am happy to read she is home and doing well. I think you really were lucky your friend was there and acted quickly plus-knew to get her to a vet quick.

Thank goodness she is ok.

The bikini chicken girl made me chuckle!:laugh:


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for the well wishes. Zoey had a pretty rough night last night...lots of dry heaving. This morning she was able to keep some water down, but not at all interested in food. Hopefully, she will be able to eat something tonight. It is so hard when our furbabies are not feeling well.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh my gosh, what a scare. I am glad that Kim was so fast thinking and got her to the vet. Sending best wishes Zoey's way.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

These little pups are so quick to get in to mischief.they always seem to get hold of something they shouldn't have,thank God it all worked out okay,hope little Zoey learns her lesson, but I bet she hasn't!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Glad she's feeling better, how frightening


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

WOW...glad to hear she is going to be ok..that is so scary but so GREAT that your friend acted so quickly in getting her to the vet! So sweet of Riley to share bikini chicken girl! lol


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

so glad she is o.k.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am so glad that Kim was there Debbie. Sending positive healing, good belly thoughts to Zoey. Kim is a helper worth her weight in gold.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

How scary! So glad Kim was there and acted quickly. Hope Zoey is back to normal soon.

When we got our 1st Hav (who would eat practically anything not nailed down) we actually re-landscaped the backyard removing any plants that were not dog-friendly. But, after losing her and getting Tori (who's outside foraging is limited to grass ) we've gotten a bit lax about checking the dog safety factor before planting anything new. Even though Tori is good about not eating plant "stuff", I need to keep our doggy friends who come to visit in mind, too.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Zoey was able to keep down some food today so she is definitely on the mend. The vet called to see how she was doing. He told me that he treated 3 other dogs who ingested Sago palm nuts and all died the same day. (So glad he didn't tell me that when she was being treated.) Because Kim got her to the vet so quickly, very little of the poison was absorbed in her system. Kim was definitely Zoey's guardian angel that day!!!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Leslie said:


> How scary! So glad Kim was there and acted quickly. Hope Zoey is back to normal soon.
> 
> When we got our 1st Hav (who would eat practically anything not nailed down) we actually re-landscaped the backyard removing any plants that were not dog-friendly. But, after losing her and getting Tori (who's outside foraging is limited to grass ) we've gotten a bit lax about checking the dog safety factor before planting anything new. Even though Tori is good about not eating plant "stuff", I need to keep our doggy friends who come to visit in mind, too.


I never gave the outside plants much thought before, but I going to look carefully at everything in my yard now and replace any dangerous plants right away.


----------



## Anthea (Jan 12, 2011)

It's so great Zoey is getting better! And thanks for reminding me about plants. Neither of our dogs eat plants, that I've noticed, so I haven't even looked into what is poison and what is not *blushes*.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Yikes! We have a big Sago palm in our front yard! Thank you for making us aware how dangerous this is for small dogs. McGee has been eating the nuts off the sweet gum trees in the back so if he had a Sago out there I'm sure he would have tried that, too.

I'm so glad that Kim was there and acted so quickly. It sounds like Zoey is on the mend since she is starting to eat something today.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Glad to hear Zoey is better today. How scary! And glad your vet didn't share that information about losing the dogs who had ingested those nuts until after the fact. So lucky for little Zoey that Kim is a quick thinker and didn't waste time getting her to the vet. 

Finn likes to eat things. I was doing research just a few days ago - he had cleaned the needles from a branch on a Canadian dwarf hemlock. Wow, after hearing this, maybe Augie preferring to eat poop is not such a bad thing!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow Deb , I missed this thread. So glad your friend acted quickly. I added Sago palm nuts to my list under the thread ... Poisonous Toxic


----------

